# Things to do for a first time visit to the UK



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey community folks, seeking some advice. Might be visiting England for the first time for a 2 day business meetings in June( guess will be in Birmingham). Of course, I think of staying couple of more days and being off the job as a holiday so if I stay for another 4 days, how do you suggest I plan those. I need headlines to guide me. if i know what I should be saying and where I should be going, then I can put a plan/logistics/booking

I know there is a lot to see in England but I want to stay for a short period so will target the must see within reasonable reach from Birmingham as I will fly back from there. How much should I budget for the extra 4 days (including transport, accommodation, site seeing).


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

You have to go to London its about 1hr 30 on the train from Birmingham I think.

London Eye, Tower Bridge, Buckingham Palace, Tower of London, Covent Garden, Big Ben, Houses of Parliament, St Pauls Cathedral, etc, etc. Perhaps take in the theatre in the West End. Plenty of other places to go to Science Musuem, Natural History Museum Regents Park, Camden Market, Oxford St, etc.

Plenty of places are free so you don't have to spend a fortune. Also worth going on a tourist open top bus ride around the landmarks if the weather is good.

It all really depends what you want to do and see, i.e. what your interests are

Birmingham - I'm not keen on, would recommend going to Warwick Castle though which is in the Midlands.

I would suggest you invest in a travel book - Time Out or Lonely Planet and have a good read and decide where you want to go.

Any questions let me know.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

1 and a half hour...you wont go wrong with London!!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be controversial and say skip London. That's another trip. 

Most tourists to the UK seem to just go to London and miss the rest of the country. The interesting bits of the UK worth visiting do not start and stop at the edges of central London. You will also get a lot more for your money outside London. 

Birmingham ain't great (centre has been spruced up a bit so isn't as bad as it was), so after 2 days of meetings there you'll have seen enough. 

Very nearby (maybe 40km) there's Stratford on Avon (Shakespeare's home town and a lovely spot). 

Warwick Castle is just up the road, the Cotswolds are the other way with endless amazing scenery/villages and Oxford is just to the South. 

There is far to much to see and do in this small area within an hours drive of Birmingham International. 

Try to hire a car because although there is public transport to a lot of those places it will eat into he time you've got.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I'll be controversial and say skip London. That's another trip.
> 
> Most tourists to the UK seem to just go to London and miss the rest of the country. The interesting bits of the UK worth visiting do not start and stop at the edges of central London. You will also get a lot more for your money outside London.
> 
> ...


Also in the same area is the British Heritage Motoring museum. If you have any interest in cars, its worth a visit :

Heritage Motor Centre Motor Museum, Gaydon


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to live in Cheshire so although I could easily give you a great three day itinery for Chester and North Wales i won't.
If this is your first visit to the UK you have to do London, its a kinda no brainer.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

ahmad_quran said:


> Hey community folks, seeking some advice. Might be visiting England for the first time for a 2 day business meetings in June( guess will be in Birmingham). Of course, I think of staying couple of more days and being off the job as a holiday so if I stay for another 4 days, how do you suggest I plan those. I need headlines to guide me. if i know what I should be saying and where I should be going, then I can put a plan/logistics/booking
> 
> I know there is a lot to see in England but I want to stay for a short period so will target the must see within reasonable reach from Birmingham as I will fly back from there. How much should I budget for the extra 4 days (including transport, accommodation, site seeing).


Visit Warwick Castle, 20-30 mins from Brum!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I'll be controversial and say skip London. That's another trip.
> 
> Most tourists to the UK seem to just go to London and miss the rest of the country. The interesting bits of the UK worth visiting do not start and stop at the edges of central London. You will also get a lot more for your money outside London.
> 
> ...


Love Brum, lots to do


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

ahmad_quran said:


> Hey community folks, seeking some advice. Might be visiting England for the first time for a 2 day business meetings in June( guess will be in Birmingham). Of course, I think of staying couple of more days and being off the job as a holiday so if I stay for another 4 days, how do you suggest I plan those. I need headlines to guide me. if i know what I should be saying and where I should be going, then I can put a plan/logistics/booking
> 
> I know there is a lot to see in England but I want to stay for a short period so will target the must see within reasonable reach from Birmingham as I will fly back from there. How much should I budget for the extra 4 days (including transport, accommodation, site seeing).


I would also look at either:

Black Country museum

Cadbury's World

Avoncroft Museum


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I'll be controversial and say skip London. That's another trip.
> 
> Most tourists to the UK seem to just go to London and miss the rest of the country. The interesting bits of the UK worth visiting do not start and stop at the edges of central London. You will also get a lot more for your money outside London.
> 
> ...



Agree on Warwick Castle which I said and Stratford Upon Avon. Cotswolds is a good shout too, but surely the OP needs to go to London for a couple of days?


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> I would also look at either:
> 
> Black Country museum
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go to Cadbury's World unless you are a Chocolholic, far more interesting places to go to with your limited time. I can comment on Avoncroft or Black Country Museum as I've never heard of them!

London is full of museums - Natural History, Science, Victoria & Albert, etc if that's your thing.

OP - I think it would help if you could let us know your interests.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Jager said:


> Also in the same area is the British Heritage Motoring museum. If you have any interest in cars, its worth a visit :
> 
> Heritage Motor Centre Motor Museum, Gaydon


I was there two weeks ago. I'm a huge car nut but I didn't think it was that impressive unless seeing a rust free Austin Princess makes your palms sweaty. I was in and out in an hour. 

I usually advocate visitors to try to get out of London but if the OP is staying in Birmingham and this is the first visit, then I definitely echo the other posters who say to go to London. It's a must do. But when doing so, please bear in mind that Britain (including the Midlands) also has some really pretty countryside, small towns and villages, not at all like the big cities.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

It is a real shame to have to recomend London. The whole Country is so London-centric it drives me up the wall, but, given the limited timescales, it is not such a bad plan.
It is rammed with some of the best museums in the worls, many of them free, as well as all the other 'attractions' noted above.

(I'd get out of Birmingham asap!)


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

blazeaway said:


> I would also look at either:
> 
> Black Country museum
> 
> ...


Black country museum??? What about the language barrier?

Would also do london. We went as a family last year and spent 5 days there first time my girls had been and a great time. Camden Market, Les Mis, Buck House, tower etc etc travel within zone 1 by tube was easy and cheap. If you book advance on Virgin Trains into bhm international from Euston you can get first class for a tenner depending on times.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

To the OP, just don't go to London and spend all your time eating Lebanese food, smoking shisha and in the casinos on the Edgeware road


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Forget down south, head North to York.....

Welcome to the History of York

_'The history of York is the history of England....George VI'_


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

vantage said:


> (I'd get out of Birmingham asap!)


Definitely. I can't stand Birmingham. Still you'll be able to see Spaghetti Junction!


----------

